# Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien



## ischiadicus (28. April 2018)

*Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem kompakten kleinen Ladegerät bzw. Steckernetzteil für meine Hörgerätebatterien, auf die ich leider angewiesen bin. Das Originalsteckernetzteil ist super klobig und lässt sich schwierig in Schubladen unterbringen.

Hier findet Ihr die technischen Daten und Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand einen Tipp? Ein Steckernetzteil mit 5,5mm Hohlstecker hat nicht gepasst ...

Falls das Thema hier OT ist, bitte ins richtige Unterforum verschieben

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Beste Grüße, ischiadicus


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*



ischiadicus schrieb:


> Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem kompakten kleinen Ladegerät bzw. Steckernetzteil für meine Hörgerätebatterien,


Die Hörgerätebatterien, die ich kenne sind alle nicht wiederaufladbar.


----------



## gekipptesBit (28. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Sowas zum Beispiel...
Steckernetzteil, einstellbar VOLTCRAFT ESPS-1000 3 V/DC, 4.5 V/DC, 5 V/DC, 6 V/DC, 7.5 V/DC, 9 V/DC, 12 V/DC 1000 mA 12 kaufen


----------



## Deep Thought (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Besser nicht. Das verlinkte Netzteil liefert nur 1 A, das Originalnetzeil 1,7 A. Ein Ersatz sollte nicht weniger Strom liefern können als das Original. Besser z.B. so was Steckernetzteil, einstellbar VOLTCRAFT SPS12-24W 3 V/DC, 4.5 V/DC, 5 V/DC, 6 V/DC, 7.5 V/DC, 9 V/DC, 12 V/DC 2000 mA 24 kaufen

Und vor dem ersten anschließen unbedingt auf die richtige Einstellung der Polarität achten, sonst zerstört man evtl. sein Gerät!

Wobei es mich schon interessieren würde, was für ein Hörgerät so einen Klopper braucht...


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Beim Strom ist das nicht so tragisch, es ladet halt langsamer.


----------



## Torben456 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Weniger Ampere gleich längerer Ladezyklus, also schaden tut das nicht. Ein Smartphone kann man auch ohne Fast Charge laden und der Akku freut sich sogar darüber, wenn er nicht so hart beladen wird.


----------



## keinnick (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Hörgerätebatterien, die ich kenne sind alle nicht wiederaufladbar.



Seine offensichtlich schon. Oder warum hat er sonst ein Ladegerät und fragt hier? Also manchmal...


----------



## Deep Thought (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*



Abductee schrieb:


> Beim Strom ist das nicht so tragisch, es ladet halt ca. 2/3 langsamer.





Torben456 schrieb:


> Weniger Ampere gleich längerer Ladezyklus, also schaden tut das nicht. Ein Smartphone kann man auch ohne Fast Charge laden und der Akku freut sich sogar darüber, wenn er nicht so hart beladen wird.



Kennt ihr die Elektronik von diesem Gerät, dass ihr das wisst?

Smartphones sind dafür ausgelegt, auch an einem einfachen USB-Port zu hängen. Wie das Ladegerät von ischiadicus darauf reagiert, wenn die Spannung zusammen bricht, ist hingegen Spekulation. Vielleicht stellt es den Betrieb komplett ein, oder der Überlastschutz vom Netzteil schaltet ab.


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Ich würd mich sehr wundern wenn bei einer Strombegrenzung die Spannung zusammenbricht.


----------



## Torben456 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Wäre dann das erste Mal, das ich etwas davon höre. 
Dann müsste ja jeder Elektrozaun zusammenbrechen, weil so wenig Ampere darüber laufen.

Also kurz gesagt, es ist vollkommen egal, wenn die Stromleistung begrenzt wird. Ein Netzteil kann die Spannung von 12V genauso gut halten, auch wenn die Ampere Leistung runter geht, sollte die Ampere Zahl aber höher gehen, kann es zu Problemen kommen, andersrum aber nicht.


----------



## Deep Thought (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Wir reden wohl aneinander vorbei...

Wenn ein Netzteil 1 A liefern kann, ein daran angeschlossenes Gerät aber 1,7 A zieht, kann das Netzteil die Nennspannung idR nicht mehr halten. Die Spannung bricht ein, oder das Netzteil geht ganz aus.

Einfach mal ein zu schwaches Netzteil zu empfehlen, halte ich für fahrlässig.


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil mit Adapter für Hörgerätebatterien*

Das ist kein alter Trafo, die Spannung wird nicht zusammenbrechen.
Da ist auch nix fahrlässig. Falls die Ladelogik wirklich zwingend die 1,7A voraussetzt dann funktioniert es halt nicht.


----------

